# Not exactly a barn but... Building a Round Pen



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

We're going to be building a round pen in the spring and I'd like it to be as easy as possible to assemble since it's going to be a D.I.Y. project.

I was thinking about setting it up with 24 posts spaced 8ft apart for a circumference of 192ft and a diameter of just over 61ft.

I chose 24 posts because I'd measure out the first 12 like a clock and then space the second 12 halfway between all of the others.

As far as the height goes... I was thinking 4ft solid walls, attaching the boards to the inside of the posts for a smooth interior. Is that tall enough?

Sand is another thing I'm not sure of. Is it strictly necessary or would grass be fine for starters?

Any other tips are welcome too 
Thanks!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What's your budget? Sometimes you can find a panel roundpen on craigslist. My BO just picked up a 60' pen for $500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What do you want to use it for - if its a long term thing then you might be better to go for a menage type space that you can use for schooling in too.
Unless you're going to be working something thats likely to try to crash its way out then good strong rails at a height they wont be tempted to try to jump over would do the job
The surface depends on how wet your land gets and how well it drains. A layer of sand will cushion the hooves and legs especially if it bakes hard in the summer and mixing rubber shreds in makes for a better riding surface as it firms it up without losing the cushion effect


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re diameter - that's a good size for the pen; boards or rails (however you go) on the inside is a good idea too.

Re height - I think you might be happier with more height - at least to 5 ft. For me, if I had to pick between more height and a solid wall, I'd go with height. My round pen, by the way, is a portable metal corral panel style one with a height between 5' and 5 1/2'.

Re footing - Grass probably isn't the best footing as it can be slippery especially at speeds. However, budget will play a part and you may have to live with grass for awhile and just use err on the side of safety in working the horse (that's where I'm at with mine). After it is used a few times, the ground will get beaten up and kill off most of the grass in the track. Eventually, it would be good to have your pen worked up and appropriate footing put in. I'm sure you've picked out a level spot with good drainage already - that will make it alot easier when you go to put your footing in.

Good luck - I'm sure you'll enjoy it when it's done.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Our budget is... as little as possible. We actually built our stable from scrap pallets and recycled metal from a big chicken house (the side that wasn't taken out in a tornado). I think it looks pretty good...

We're building the pen for the filly we just got - she's 6 months old now - and I want to have a safe place to work with her that's long term, but not permanent. We're buying the property we're at now, but it's not going to be our "forever" place. I'll probably have her under saddle before we would move, but not doing anything that a round pen wouldn't be sufficient for.

There are a couple of places on the property I'm considering as building sites.
I guess I just need to wait for it to rain and see how they look.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

having it be natural ground is fine, for now. Possibly even for ever. If you want it to be dirt, then use it as a sacrafice area. She'll turn it into dirt for you 

I'd go with 5ft+ rails, because, as said before, you don't want them to think about jumping it.

We are purchasing a place, and we are re purposing our current duck yard fence. Our duck fence is made of bean poles (as posts and frames) and we plan to use those for the round pen. All 3 of my horses are broke though, and quite fence respectful.


----------

